# Garbage Disposals



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OK people, how do you change one when you are by yourself? I had one hell of a time and finally had to ask the HO for assistance. They keep jumping around and when you finally get it so you can snap the ring on the whols shibang falls apart.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I put a weight on the strainer piece...usually the old disposal.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds good, but I had to replace the old one.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Take out the old one. Put the new strainer in place with the (old or new doesnt matter) disposal on top of the strainer in the sink. Its not a lot of weight, but it helps. Mainly lots of experience changing disposals helps.:whistling2:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Use the scissor jack out of your truck.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Simple, and very easy, this is what I do, use small pair of channel to hold the edge of the ring in to grove, doing this will allow you to hold the drain steady so you can walk the rest of the ring around the grove. Only take one person to mount the bracket


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron's idea seems best so far. Also I found that after I re installed the GD it wanted to leak. After several attempts I pulled the unit out and examined the rubber gasket. It had a slimy film on it, so I went outside and washed it off with dish liquid till the film was gone, then it stoped leaking. Dont know if the film was causing it or if I just happened to install it right the last time


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't have that much trouble with the snap rings. I have more trouble lifting the new one and holding it while swiveling the three ears into place. I use my knee under it to hold it while I pull the lock ring around.

It is more difficult on a CI or heavier sink than it is on a stainless. I think it just takes judicious use of all your fingers.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Herk said:


> I have more trouble lifting the new one and holding it while swiveling the three ears into place. I use my knee under it to hold it while I pull the lock ring around.


 
You must have some short legs! I cant even get myself under there much alone my legs too!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ron's idea is very good! I'll have to start doing them that way, its way easier than putting a big weight in the sink or asking a homeowner to help...Great trick Ron!:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats how I set the bracket like Ron was saying. Older plumber taught me that trick a few years back. It works great!


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

I silcone all my disposal flanges then set it in place.
Slide all the hardware for the under side on my left hand, lay on my back under the sink, reach up thru the flange and hold down with my left hand, then as I slide each piece in place I hold it there with my left thumb.
Finally I start the ring and then hold it in place with my left thumb and work it around the rest of the way with my right hand.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

> I silcone all my disposal flanges then set it in place.
> Slide all the hardware for the under side on my left hand, lay on my back under the sink, reach up thru the flange and hold down with my left hand, then as I slide each piece in place I hold it there with my left thumb.
> Finally I start the ring and then hold it in place with my left thumb and work it around the rest of the way with my right hand.


I get er done just like that, but use putty. Hate cleaning up silicone. The brand of disposer could also be a factor in the installation headache.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm, I use one hand on top and one on the bottom, but my hands have no problem spreading out to push the snap ring up and onto the groove. If its a real bear, i just flex the snap ring a few times to get it to loosen up some. Makes it easier.

There are also several installation tools that will hold the disposer up and in place, but again, I don't have that much trouble. I get on one knee, grab the ring and lift into place. My hands are large, but my fingers are not fat, so I can do it that way. I can change out a disposer lickity-split (ring). 

Sorry.


----------



## "DAPlumber" 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the idea with the small channel lock's, or did you mean a small pair of visegrip's. Visegrip's seem like if your careful could work out sweet. I have huge hand's so I don't have much problem's with the snap ring.:thumbup:

Did anyone ever have to remove a commercial disposer and adapt to the exsisting plumbing?

I'm in the process of removing 6 commercial disposer's. I'm removing in-sink-erator ss-150's through ss-1000. I found a mounting adt. #12904 that they they make for this situation. It takes the size down from the 6 5/8" sink opening to a 3 5/8" opening, so you can mount your 2" twist drain to. It work's slick. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

"DAPlumber" 101 said:


> I like the idea with the small channel lock's, or did you mean a small pair of visegrip's.





Channel locks is always the best use for this application.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*The Correct Ise Ring Installer*


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I never have trouble installing these. Takes me about 20 minutes 

I just hold the top with one hand and use my spread fingers to force the ring on. Its pretty easy...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol. im short and i cant manage to use my knees! props fo sho. lol. i wil usually just put the disposal or something heavy on top of the strainer...but the majority of the time its not neccesary...dont rele have trouble witht the rings?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

USP45 said:


> OK people, how do you change one when you are by yourself? I had one hell of a time and finally had to ask the HO for assistance. They keep jumping around and when you finally get it so you can snap the ring on the whols shibang falls apart.


 

I never have a problem, but then again I have 3.5' arms :thumbsup:


----------



## mednick (Sep 10, 2008)

Use A Short T Handle (water Shut Off Tool)
To Pull Down On The Flange While U Snap The Ring On


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

mednick said:


> Use A Short T Handle (water Shut Off Tool)
> To Pull Down On The Flange While U Snap The Ring On


Never thought of that one. Will have to remember it:thumbup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Our water shut off keys are seven feet long.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Then cut a hole throgh the cabinet and floor, that will allow you to use that 7' key. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Our water shut off keys are seven feet long.


----------



## CA PLMBR (Sep 14, 2008)

What type of GD we talking about? In-Sink-Erator? You said rubber gasket. The ones I get have a paper gasket. I usually putty the drain ring (usually sticks enough to allow me to get ring on from underneath) then push it down to compress the putty. Then I'll loosen the 3 screws on the lower ring until they have maybe 2 threads into the ring. Then I place the lower ring over the drain ring and split the ring so one end goes in the groove first then while holding that end of the ring with one hand I run my fingers along the ring from that point until the other end pops into the groove. If you puttied and shifted the ring around a lot the putty may have gotten unevenly spread leaving pockets. I know what you mean about the difficulty but after you've done hundreds it doesn't even seem like an issue.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> Take out the old one. Put the new strainer in place with the (old or new doesnt matter) disposal on top of the strainer in the sink. Its not a lot of weight, but it helps. Mainly lots of experience changing disposals helps.:whistling2:



The only thing that would bother me about setting the disposal on top of the strainer, you take a chance to put a scratch on the sink bottom, kinda risky.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried the chanel lock deal, worked great! Thanks!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I tried the chanel lock deal, worked great! Thanks!


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

*Ive never had that much trouble with it*

I always hold it with one hand the strainer and the ring and use a screw driver to snap the ring in place. never needed to use a home owner or a wieght and ive replaced hundreds of em. Must be the brand you were using.


----------

